# A few E39 540i Questions & Pics



## Highend (Feb 28, 2004)

Hey guys i have a 98 540i w/48k. My check engine recently came on after i got new exhaust and cut the resinators. I got it checked at auto zone and this is the message
WTF Does this mean?? Could it be the deleted resinators or a gassket or what!???

SAE Code P0442 
DTC Code 16826 
Description EVAP Emission Control System (Small Leak) Leak Detected 

I dissconnected the battery and put it back on but that is only fixed temp because after a hard drive it will come back on.

#2. My rear passenger door died or something. It wont open from the outside anymore, only the inside....anyone know what is up with that??

Plus i think i might see some gaskets going bad in my engine because i seee some signs of oil on my exhaust pipes. common prob?

ohh and i posted some new pics of my car in the gallery


----------



## Highend (Feb 28, 2004)

i lied, it wont let me upload my pics for some reason.


----------



## jackalex (May 21, 2004)

*oil leak*

I have a 2000 540 that has valve covers starting to leak down onto stuff and my mechanic says that it is a common problem.


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

Highend,

Any news about the evaporative charcoal canister system leak error?? Mine has same exact problem. From what I can tell, the engine DME computer activates a solenoid and pump that pressurizes the whole fuel system and leakdown rate is monitored for 10 seconds. If it's too leaky, the alarm operrates & seals in the "Service Engine Soon" yellow indicator on the left side of the speedo cluster (and ODBII and BMW trouble codes are stored). Resetting the alarm seems to work for a while sometimes, but sometimes it kicks on quickly. My state-mandated emissions test showed my gas cap to be good, so apparently it's something else leaking or malfunctioning. The system is buried in the left-rear inner fender. 

Bentley manual says the '97 cars do not have this pressure testing routine and apparently the '99 and up cars are simplified. Aren't we lucky to have the '98 experiment?? Sounds a bit like bastard '98 DSC crap.


----------



## bk540sport (Mar 8, 2004)

Lscman said:


> Highend,
> 
> Any news about the evaporative charcoal canister system leak error?? Mine has same exact problem. From what I can tell, the engine DME computer activates a solenoid and pump that pressurizes the whole fuel system and leakdown rate is monitored for 10 seconds. If it's too leaky, the alarm operrates & seals in the "Service Engine Soon" yellow indicator on the left side of the speedo cluster (and ODBII and BMW trouble codes are stored). Resetting the alarm seems to work for a while sometimes, but sometimes it kicks on quickly. My state-mandated emissions test showed my gas cap to be good, so apparently it's something else leaking or malfunctioning. The system is buried in the left-rear inner fender.
> 
> Bentley manual says the '97 cars do not have this pressure testing routine and apparently the '99 and up cars are simplified. Aren't we lucky to have the '98 experiment?? Sounds a bit like bastard '98 DSC crap.


Yellow, sorry to but in, but when you say DSC, you mean dynamic stability control, because i have problems with it in my car big time, it stays on sometimes for a little while, then a few minutes affter driving the light will just stay on unitll i turn the car off and wait, did you every have any problems like that, thanks i have a 98 as well, thank you


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

The '98 DSC is a bastard setup with a separate precharge pump. The '99 and up system is greatly simplified. BMW got anxious and released what looks like a prototype laboratory experiment then turned around an revamped it just 12 mo later. It isn't necessarily an unreliable setup, but imagine getting parts & service for the unique '98 DSC 10 years from now....geez.. 

No, I do not have DSC on my '98....but the manual shows it's a nightmare. 

Sure would like to hear something about Evap Charcoal Canister & purge failure.....


----------

